# The Truth About the Rejection Letter



## A. E. Lowan (Jan 12, 2013)

Curiously, this makes sense...

The Truth About Rejection Letters :: Shimmer


----------



## Kevin O. McLaughlin (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you. You have just helped me come up with a wonderful new

*BATTLE CRY OF THE INDIE WRITER!*







"Badgers? We don't need no stinking badgers!"

(you may all groan now)


----------

